# High Density Liquid



## Cody Reeder (Aug 7, 2016)

Hello all, Cody Here.
So in my latest video I mentioned that some mercury gold alloy might be more dense than mercury and would be a liquid at room temperature. This sparked a lot of discussion in the comments with people wondering just how dense it could get and if other alloys could be even denser. One person claimed to have worked with a gallium-osmium alloy that had a density of 17g/cm^3 and a melting point of 35 degrees centigrade. I personally am skeptical on that since I cant find anything on the internet about such an alloy. But I know some of you have some more experience with the very heavy precious metals than I. So I am wondering if you could shed some more light on the topic before I start mixing things on my own.
Thanks!

Here is the video link if you are interested: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Hpg214Kk_U


----------



## butcher (Aug 7, 2016)

I cannot be of much help here.
I have some bismuth with a very low melting point, I mix it with lead to make solder (thin hammered strips or into a paste) which I can melt with a match or in an automatic coffee pot and its burner and pour into molds... The density of bismuth can be raised with lead by making an alloy, but still not that close to the density of gold, both of these metals have low melting points. Both can be a collector of gold in a smelt...
I cannot help but you may find this interesting...
http://alasir.com/reference/solder_alloys/


----------



## Lou (Aug 7, 2016)

Don't know about any of your videos or why you'd ruin good Hg with Au and vice versa. 

Here's a link to the phase diagram of Os and Ga.

http://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007/10501684_1384

Good luck getting those two to alloy without extensive contamination. 

While Ga has an incredibly large liquidus range, that does not guarantee it will solvate Os quickly.

Most metals do not solvate Os easily.


----------



## Cody Reeder (Aug 8, 2016)

So I purchased the chapter; is this seriously it? because this is barely a paragraph...


----------



## jason_recliner (Aug 8, 2016)

Cody, that's not by any chance copyrighted material you posted is it?
Whatever your opinion of its value, if it's from behind a paywall, such activity would be putting Noxx in a difficult position.


----------



## Grelko (Aug 8, 2016)

jason_recliner said:


> Cody, that's not by any chance copyrighted material you posted is it?



He must have gotten it from here. You can pay to buy the chapter.
http://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007%2F10501684_1384

Edit -  Didn't see that Lou already posted this link.


----------



## Cody Reeder (Aug 8, 2016)

It was just a screen shot with part of the first page, I cant help that it is the entire article... lol I removed the image any way.


----------



## Cody Reeder (Aug 8, 2016)

I've been finding this article very usefull: https://www.911metallurgist.com/blog/amalgamation-gold-ores
according to this the solubility of gold in mercury is only .06% at 20degC much lower than I expected. I guess I wont be making any super heavy liquid by combining gold and mercury.


----------



## rickbb (Aug 9, 2016)

Sounds like you're looking for the ever elusive unobtainioum.


----------



## Lou (Aug 9, 2016)

So what does he do, make videos of stuff or something?


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 9, 2016)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=6193


----------



## Cody Reeder (Aug 9, 2016)

samuel-a said:


> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=6193



Never said I came up with the idea, but I hadn't seen that thread ether. man you guys got everything on here!


----------



## upcyclist (Aug 12, 2016)

samuel-a said:


> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=6193


That's actually how gemologists tend to measure specific gravity when identifying an unknown gem...

http://www.gemologyonline.com/Forum/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=15506


----------

